# Himalayan Ruff Roots chews recall



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi everyone, I have received a notice from Dog Food Advisor stating that Himalayan Corporation of Mukilteo, Washington is recalling specific lots of its Himalayan Ruff Roots All Natural Chews due to possible metal contamination.

These lots apparently we're all sold by PetSmart.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good to know and thanks for passing this along!


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

You're most welcome. I have never used any root chews but I believe I have seen others here that do use them.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Thanks, mine chew their anco tree roots every day which I bought ages ago from my local petshop but I can't remember where they come from.


----------

